# متى نستخدم ورقة الرسم اللوغاريتمية أو ورقة الرسم نصف اللوغاريتمية ؟



## maidi (14 فبراير 2013)

البعض يقرأ القيم على أي رسم بياني سواء رسم بياني على ورقة رسم عادية أو ورقة رسم لوغاريتمية أو ورقة رسم نصف لوغاريتمية ، ومن يقرأ هذه القيم على تلك الأوراق يستطيع التمييز بينها ، ولكن هل يعرف الأسباب التي جعلتنا نرسم المخططات البيانية على ورقة الرسم اللوغاريتمية أو على ورقة الرسم نصف اللوغاريتمية دون استخدام ورقة الرسم العادية ؟ هذا تساؤل مشروع . أبين هنا الأسباب الجوهرية للقيام بالرسوم البيانية تلك :
1 - إذا كان مجال المتغيرات كبير جداً في حال استخدام ورقة الرسم العادية . 
2 - عندما نريد رسم تابع لمتغير ما مرفوع للقوة n مثل التابع :y = ax[SUP]n[/SUP] حيث : a,n ثوابت لا تساوي الصفر ، أو تابع أسي مثل التابع : 
y = a ( b ) [SUP]nx[/SUP] حيث : a,b,n ثوابت لا تساوي الصفر .
3 - عندما نريد إيجاد معادلة أو صيغة رياضية التي ستمثل مجموعة بيانات تجريبية لمتغيرين ،مثلاً العلاقة بين درجة الحرارة وتركيز إحدى مادتي التفاعل في حوض التفاعل .

أفرد هنا هذه المقدمة لتخولنا في البحث والتعمق أكثر في هذا الموضوع ، وأترك للزملاء الكرام أن يقدموا المزيد في هذا الموضوع .

وشكراً لتواضعكم .


----------



## ghanim_moon (14 فبراير 2013)

شكراٌ أيها الزميل على هذه المعلومة ونتمنى من الزملاء الكرام تزويدنا بمثل هذه المعلومات , ومن لديه المزيد من المعلومات موافاتنا بها للفائدة العامة وذكر المجالات الأخرى التي تحتاج فيها للرسوم البيانية تلك .
:80:


----------

